

EEWeb - Electrical Engineering Community - proee
http://www.eeweb.com
We're excited to announce that our flagship electrical engineering community EEWeb is now live.  Our motivation for this site is to have a place for electrical engineers to call home.  Each member of the EEWeb community can post their own projects and articles and follow other members with similar interests.  We even have our own original electrical engineering comic called Return-to-Zero. Enjoy!
======
reemrevnivek
Cool! I was a little turned off by some elements of the beta signup, but now
that I actually get to see the site (not just screenshots), it looks pretty
good. The app note search is a great feature; I've bookmarked it.

Is an option to filter/re-arrange the pages on the list? I'm primarily
interested in the community articles and discussions. The comic, quiz of the
day [By the way, it's "How Much Do Resistor Tolerances __A __ffect Your Gain?"
(not Effect)] and site of the day would also be on the bottom or at the side.
I'd scan through the recent appnotes occasionally to see if something
interesting caught my eye, but I wouldn't want to see it all the time, and the
press release section would definitely be gone. I assume that other users
might want something different.

Also, I notice the Digikey banners prominently featured at the top and bottom
of every single page. Are you affiliated, or is this just an advertisement?
The red sticks out from the otherwise easy to read black/blue/gray scheme, and
I'd Adblock it if I could.

I'll definitely be following it to see how the community forms. I hope that it
gets a strong community following and lots of content!

------
proee
We're excited to announce the launch of EEWeb, our flagship electrical
engineering community. If you're a hacker looking to learn a thing or two
about hardware design, or are a full blow engineering professional that needs
a place to call home, we hope you enjoy what we've put together. We even have
our own original comic called "Return-to-Zero" that features some fun strips
based around hardware design.

~~~
rcfox
Hopefully, you'll add some RSS feeds for your various sections, including the
comic (with the images!).

If a webcomic doesn't have an RSS feed, it doesn't really exist.

~~~
proee
Thanks, it's on the list.

